# [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Has anyone heard from Victoria from Headway in the past week. My order has
still not been delivered despite multiple promises from Victoria. Now she
is not answering my emails.

Not a good sign! Jerry Wagner
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jerry,


Last I heard there were some quality issues with the last product run. I
have not received a firm ship date as of yet.


Rod Smith
-----Original Message----- 
From: Gerald Wagner 
Sent: Tue 4/1/2008 3:19 PM 
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List 
Cc: 
Subject: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?



Has anyone heard from Victoria from Headway in the past week.
My order has
still not been delivered despite multiple promises from
Victoria. Now she
is not answering my emails.

Not a good sign! Jerry Wagner
_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
For subscription options, see
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Victoria from Headway answered me last night. She admits that the last lot
of batteries did not meet specs and it will be several weeks before they can
be replaced.

I replied to her that it's better to get it right than sell defective
batteries to her customers. Jerry



> Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Oh dear, sorry to hear that.
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Great news!

I'd say this makes me more confident in Headway. It shows that they
won't pull a TS and sell the product anyways.

Personally, I wouldn't mind the delay if it means getting quality
cells instead of junk.

-Morgan LaMoore



> Gerald Wagner <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Victoria from Headway answered me last night. She admits that the last lot
> > of batteries did not meet specs and it will be several weeks before they can
> > be replaced.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

All,

On April 2, I received the following message from Victoria regarding my
order with Headway, "The second production will be finished, and your order
can be shipped in next 10days." 

I'm not sure if we are all waiting on the same type of cells, but I orders
38120L batteries.

I'm glad to hear they are taking steps to guarantee their quality, but it
would be nice if the communication was more proactive. So far it has
required a great deal of patience and I have yet to receive a firm shipping
date. 

Rod Smith


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Morgan LaMoore
Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 10:55 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?

Great news!

I'd say this makes me more confident in Headway. It shows that they
won't pull a TS and sell the product anyways.

Personally, I wouldn't mind the delay if it means getting quality
cells instead of junk.

-Morgan LaMoore



> Gerald Wagner <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Victoria from Headway answered me last night. She admits that the last
> lot
> > of batteries did not meet specs and it will be several weeks before they
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

All,

Today I received this message from Victoria...

"Because the first shipment will be for our other orders, and your order are
planned to be the next shipment.

Sorry for our delayed shipment, but this will not happen for the future
orders. Because we have solved the production problems, we invested to buy
more production lines and now the assembling and testing are finished."

Have anyone on the list received notification of their shipment yet?

Rod Smith

-----Original Message-----
From: Rod Smith [mailto:[email protected]] 
Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 6:59 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: RE: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?

All,

On April 2, I received the following message from Victoria regarding my
order with Headway, "The second production will be finished, and your order
can be shipped in next 10days." 

I'm not sure if we are all waiting on the same type of cells, but I orders
38120L batteries.

I'm glad to hear they are taking steps to guarantee their quality, but it
would be nice if the communication was more proactive. So far it has
required a great deal of patience and I have yet to receive a firm shipping
date. 

Rod Smith


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Morgan LaMoore
Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 10:55 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?

Great news!

I'd say this makes me more confident in Headway. It shows that they
won't pull a TS and sell the product anyways.

Personally, I wouldn't mind the delay if it means getting quality
cells instead of junk.

-Morgan LaMoore



> Gerald Wagner <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Victoria from Headway answered me last night. She admits that the last
> lot
> > of batteries did not meet specs and it will be several weeks before they
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Headway battery buyers! Has Rod, Jerry, or anyone else have new news about
their battery orders. Concerns me to hear Rod get the "you will get it next
week treatment". Most of us are familiar with those vendors I imagined.

I have been anxiously monitoring how your orders are progressing.

Regards,
Minh



Rod Smith-7 wrote:
> 
> All,
> 
> Today I received this message from Victoria...
> 
> "Because the first shipment will be for our other orders, and your order
> are
> planned to be the next shipment.
> 
> Sorry for our delayed shipment, but this will not happen for the future
> orders. Because we have solved the production problems, we invested to buy
> more production lines and now the assembling and testing are finished."
> 
> Have anyone on the list received notification of their shipment yet?
> 
> Rod Smith
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Rod Smith [mailto:[email protected]] 
> Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 6:59 PM
> To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
> Subject: RE: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
> 
> All,
> 
> On April 2, I received the following message from Victoria regarding my
> order with Headway, "The second production will be finished, and your
> order
> can be shipped in next 10days." 
> 
> I'm not sure if we are all waiting on the same type of cells, but I orders
> 38120L batteries.
> 
> I'm glad to hear they are taking steps to guarantee their quality, but it
> would be nice if the communication was more proactive. So far it has
> required a great deal of patience and I have yet to receive a firm
> shipping
> date. 
> 
> Rod Smith
> 
> 
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Morgan LaMoore
> Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 10:55 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
> 
> Great news!
> 
> I'd say this makes me more confident in Headway. It shows that they
> won't pull a TS and sell the product anyways.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't mind the delay if it means getting quality
> cells instead of junk.
> 
> -Morgan LaMoore
> 
> On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 9:17 AM, Gerald Wagner <[email protected]>
> wrote:
>> Victoria from Headway answered me last night. She admits that the last
> lot
>> of batteries did not meet specs and it will be several weeks before they
> can
>> be replaced.
>>
>> I replied to her that it's better to get it right than sell defective
>> batteries to her customers. Jerry
>>
>>
>>
>>


> Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> >>
> >> > Oh dear, sorry to hear that.
> >> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Welllllll, I got a promise delivery of 2 to 3 days, which will be this
Friday, April 25. Of course I have heard this one before. Previous promise
was 15 days.
The last batch has passed QC so I might get some samples soon.
Jerry



> minhd <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Headway battery buyers! Has Rod, Jerry, or anyone else have new news about
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

As of this morning (4/24), Victoria has stated my order would be shipped
this week as well. 

Rod
-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Gerald Wagner
Sent: Wednesday, April 23, 2008 9:36 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?

Welllllll, I got a promise delivery of 2 to 3 days, which will be this
Friday, April 25. Of course I have heard this one before. Previous promise
was 15 days.
The last batch has passed QC so I might get some samples soon.
Jerry



> minhd <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Headway battery buyers! Has Rod, Jerry, or anyone else have new news about
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A word to the wise : Do not send any money to Victoria at Headway
Batteries. Deliveries are not forthcoming and communication has stopped
again.

I hate to say it but this did not turn out well at all!

Jerry Wagner

On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 5:58 PM, Rod Smith <[email protected]>
wrote:

> All,
>
> On April 2, I received the following message from Victoria regarding my
> order with Headway, "The second production will be finished, and your
> order
> can be shipped in next 10days."
>
> I'm not sure if we are all waiting on the same type of cells, but I orders
> 38120L batteries.
>
> I'm glad to hear they are taking steps to guarantee their quality, but it
> would be nice if the communication was more proactive. So far it has
> required a great deal of patience and I have yet to receive a firm
> shipping
> date.
>
> Rod Smith
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Morgan LaMoore
> Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 10:55 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
>
> Great news!
>
> I'd say this makes me more confident in Headway. It shows that they
> won't pull a TS and sell the product anyways.
>
> Personally, I wouldn't mind the delay if it means getting quality
> cells instead of junk.
>
> -Morgan LaMoore
>
> On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 9:17 AM, Gerald Wagner <[email protected]>
> wrote:
> > Victoria from Headway answered me last night. She admits that the last
> lot
> > of batteries did not meet specs and it will be several weeks before
> they
> can
> > be replaced.
> >
> > I replied to her that it's better to get it right than sell defective
> > batteries to her customers. Jerry
> >
> >
> >
> >


> Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> > >
> > > > Oh dear, sorry to hear that.
> > > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jerry,
Let us know the full name and location of the Headway company. Any details
you have, maybe one of us has a contact that can find something real out for
you.

Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Gerald Wagner
Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 8:52 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?

A word to the wise : Do not send any money to Victoria at Headway
Batteries. Deliveries are not forthcoming and communication has stopped
again.

I hate to say it but this did not turn out well at all!

Jerry Wagner

On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 5:58 PM, Rod Smith <[email protected]>
wrote:

> All,
>
> On April 2, I received the following message from Victoria regarding my
> order with Headway, "The second production will be finished, and your
> order
> can be shipped in next 10days."
>
> I'm not sure if we are all waiting on the same type of cells, but I orders
> 38120L batteries.
>
> I'm glad to hear they are taking steps to guarantee their quality, but it
> would be nice if the communication was more proactive. So far it has
> required a great deal of patience and I have yet to receive a firm
> shipping
> date.
>
> Rod Smith
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Morgan LaMoore
> Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 10:55 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
>
> Great news!
>
> I'd say this makes me more confident in Headway. It shows that they
> won't pull a TS and sell the product anyways.
>
> Personally, I wouldn't mind the delay if it means getting quality
> cells instead of junk.
>
> -Morgan LaMoore
>
> On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 9:17 AM, Gerald Wagner <[email protected]>
> wrote:
> > Victoria from Headway answered me last night. She admits that the last
> lot
> > of batteries did not meet specs and it will be several weeks before
> they
> can
> > be replaced.
> >
> > I replied to her that it's better to get it right than sell defective
> > batteries to her customers. Jerry
> >
> >
> >
> >


> Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> > >
> > > > Oh dear, sorry to hear that.
> > > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

All,

I just got off the phone with Victoria, and unfortunately they are on
Holiday through the end of the week. I was able to get a verbal commitment
from her that my order for 10 pcs of 38120L batteries would be shipped on
Monday (5/5) along with the necessary information to track the order.

Hopefully this is not another empty promise.

Their address is:

ZHEJIANG HEADWAY COMMUNICATION EQUIPMENT CO.,LTD, 
ECONOMIC DEVELOPMENT XONE, TAIHU R.D., 
CHANGXING COUNTY, ZHEJIANG PROVINCE

Contact Information for Victoria:

tel:+86-572-6129668
fax:+86-572-6236642
email: [email protected] 

Rod Smith

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Mark Grasser
Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 9:08 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?

Jerry,
Let us know the full name and location of the Headway company. Any details
you have, maybe one of us has a contact that can find something real out for
you.

Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Gerald Wagner
Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 8:52 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?

A word to the wise : Do not send any money to Victoria at Headway
Batteries. Deliveries are not forthcoming and communication has stopped
again.

I hate to say it but this did not turn out well at all!

Jerry Wagner

On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 5:58 PM, Rod Smith <[email protected]>
wrote:

> All,
>
> On April 2, I received the following message from Victoria regarding my
> order with Headway, "The second production will be finished, and your
> order
> can be shipped in next 10days."
>
> I'm not sure if we are all waiting on the same type of cells, but I orders
> 38120L batteries.
>
> I'm glad to hear they are taking steps to guarantee their quality, but it
> would be nice if the communication was more proactive. So far it has
> required a great deal of patience and I have yet to receive a firm
> shipping
> date.
>
> Rod Smith
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Morgan LaMoore
> Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 10:55 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
>
> Great news!
>
> I'd say this makes me more confident in Headway. It shows that they
> won't pull a TS and sell the product anyways.
>
> Personally, I wouldn't mind the delay if it means getting quality
> cells instead of junk.
>
> -Morgan LaMoore
>
> On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 9:17 AM, Gerald Wagner <[email protected]>
> wrote:
> > Victoria from Headway answered me last night. She admits that the last
> lot
> > of batteries did not meet specs and it will be several weeks before
> they
> can
> > be replaced.
> >
> > I replied to her that it's better to get it right than sell defective
> > batteries to her customers. Jerry
> >
> >
> >
> >


> Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> > >
> > > > Oh dear, sorry to hear that.
> > > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

All,

I sent a reminder to Victoria as a follow up to the conversation I had with
her over the phone and here is the response I received:

===========================================================================

Really very sorry for our delay and my not reply to you. As I explained to
you, after the festival, we decided to increase our production capacity
because of the growing market. So we cost much time to find good facilities
suppliers, and bought them, then assemble, and then test. After all these
procedures, we started small production to test the performances of
batteries with the new production lines. So this caused delay of our
shipment for our orders.

I understand your worries, your complaints, and other customers', but I also
hope that you can understand these are the procedures of beginning massive
production. After we finish all the orders in stock, the shipment will get
regular. For each order, the shipment will be as it dated in the PI or PO.

Your batteries will be definitely shipped to you on next Monday, and I will
send email to you with the tracking No. 

Thanks for your suggestions and understanding! I don't want to lose any of
my customers. I hope that we can do a long term business after your testing
our samples.

===========================================================================

Draw your own conclusions, mine is to continue to believe they will follow
through with the order.

Rod Smith

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Rod Smith
Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 9:36 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?

All,

I just got off the phone with Victoria, and unfortunately they are on
Holiday through the end of the week. I was able to get a verbal commitment
from her that my order for 10 pcs of 38120L batteries would be shipped on
Monday (5/5) along with the necessary information to track the order.

Hopefully this is not another empty promise.

Their address is:

ZHEJIANG HEADWAY COMMUNICATION EQUIPMENT CO.,LTD, 
ECONOMIC DEVELOPMENT XONE, TAIHU R.D., 
CHANGXING COUNTY, ZHEJIANG PROVINCE

Contact Information for Victoria:

tel:+86-572-6129668
fax:+86-572-6236642
email: [email protected] 

Rod Smith

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Mark Grasser
Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 9:08 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?

Jerry,
Let us know the full name and location of the Headway company. Any details
you have, maybe one of us has a contact that can find something real out for
you.

Mark Grasser


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Gerald Wagner
Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 8:52 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?

A word to the wise : Do not send any money to Victoria at Headway
Batteries. Deliveries are not forthcoming and communication has stopped
again.

I hate to say it but this did not turn out well at all!

Jerry Wagner

On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 5:58 PM, Rod Smith <[email protected]>
wrote:

> All,
>
> On April 2, I received the following message from Victoria regarding my
> order with Headway, "The second production will be finished, and your
> order
> can be shipped in next 10days."
>
> I'm not sure if we are all waiting on the same type of cells, but I orders
> 38120L batteries.
>
> I'm glad to hear they are taking steps to guarantee their quality, but it
> would be nice if the communication was more proactive. So far it has
> required a great deal of patience and I have yet to receive a firm
> shipping
> date.
>
> Rod Smith
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Morgan LaMoore
> Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 10:55 AM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
>
> Great news!
>
> I'd say this makes me more confident in Headway. It shows that they
> won't pull a TS and sell the product anyways.
>
> Personally, I wouldn't mind the delay if it means getting quality
> cells instead of junk.
>
> -Morgan LaMoore
>
> On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 9:17 AM, Gerald Wagner <[email protected]>
> wrote:
> > Victoria from Headway answered me last night. She admits that the last
> lot
> > of batteries did not meet specs and it will be several weeks before
> they
> can
> > be replaced.
> >
> > I replied to her that it's better to get it right than sell defective
> > batteries to her customers. Jerry
> >
> >
> >
> >


> Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> > >
> > > > Oh dear, sorry to hear that.
> > > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I am waiting on my order which she confirmed receiving my money on Jan 31,
2008. She still has not delivered after two months.

If they are filling the orders as they came in, there must be orders earlier
than mine that are still waiting. My order is for the 38120s but they are
to assemble 5 batteries into a 50 ah pack for me.

So I still say buyer beware, don't send any money until we see some
batteries delivered.

Jerry

On Thu, May 1, 2008 at 2:18 AM, Rod Smith <[email protected]>
wrote:

> All,
>
> I sent a reminder to Victoria as a follow up to the conversation I had
> with
> her over the phone and here is the response I received:
>
>
> ===========================================================================
>
> Really very sorry for our delay and my not reply to you. As I explained to
> you, after the festival, we decided to increase our production capacity
> because of the growing market. So we cost much time to find good
> facilities
> suppliers, and bought them, then assemble, and then test. After all these
> procedures, we started small production to test the performances of
> batteries with the new production lines. So this caused delay of our
> shipment for our orders.
>
> I understand your worries, your complaints, and other customers', but I
> also
> hope that you can understand these are the procedures of beginning massive
> production. After we finish all the orders in stock, the shipment will get
> regular. For each order, the shipment will be as it dated in the PI or PO.
>
> Your batteries will be definitely shipped to you on next Monday, and I
> will
> send email to you with the tracking No.
>
> Thanks for your suggestions and understanding! I don't want to lose any of
> my customers. I hope that we can do a long term business after your
> testing
> our samples.
>
>
> ===========================================================================
>
> Draw your own conclusions, mine is to continue to believe they will follow
> through with the order.
>
> Rod Smith
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Rod Smith
> Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 9:36 PM
> To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
>
> All,
>
> I just got off the phone with Victoria, and unfortunately they are on
> Holiday through the end of the week. I was able to get a verbal commitment
> from her that my order for 10 pcs of 38120L batteries would be shipped on
> Monday (5/5) along with the necessary information to track the order.
>
> Hopefully this is not another empty promise.
>
> Their address is:
>
> ZHEJIANG HEADWAY COMMUNICATION EQUIPMENT CO.,LTD,
> ECONOMIC DEVELOPMENT XONE, TAIHU R.D.,
> CHANGXING COUNTY, ZHEJIANG PROVINCE
>
> Contact Information for Victoria:
>
> tel:+86-572-6129668
> fax:+86-572-6236642
> email: [email protected]
>
> Rod Smith
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Mark Grasser
> Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 9:08 PM
> To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
>
> Jerry,
> Let us know the full name and location of the Headway company. Any details
> you have, maybe one of us has a contact that can find something real out
> for
> you.
>
> Mark Grasser
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Gerald Wagner
> Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 8:52 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
>
> A word to the wise : Do not send any money to Victoria at Headway
> Batteries. Deliveries are not forthcoming and communication has stopped
> again.
>
> I hate to say it but this did not turn out well at all!
>
> Jerry Wagner
>
> On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 5:58 PM, Rod Smith <[email protected]>
> wrote:
>
> > All,
> >
> > On April 2, I received the following message from Victoria regarding my
> > order with Headway, "The second production will be finished, and your
> > order
> > can be shipped in next 10days."
> >
> > I'm not sure if we are all waiting on the same type of cells, but I
> orders
> > 38120L batteries.
> >
> > I'm glad to hear they are taking steps to guarantee their quality, but
> it
> > would be nice if the communication was more proactive. So far it has
> > required a great deal of patience and I have yet to receive a firm
> > shipping
> > date.
> >
> > Rod Smith
> >
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> > Behalf
> > Of Morgan LaMoore
> > Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 10:55 AM
> > To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
> >
> > Great news!
> >
> > I'd say this makes me more confident in Headway. It shows that they
> > won't pull a TS and sell the product anyways.
> >
> > Personally, I wouldn't mind the delay if it means getting quality
> > cells instead of junk.
> >
> > -Morgan LaMoore
> >
> > On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 9:17 AM, Gerald Wagner <[email protected]>
> > wrote:
> > > Victoria from Headway answered me last night. She admits that the
> last
> > lot
> > > of batteries did not meet specs and it will be several weeks before
> > they
> > can
> > > be replaced.
> > >
> > > I replied to her that it's better to get it right than sell defective
> > > batteries to her customers. Jerry
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >


> Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > Oh dear, sorry to hear that.
> > > > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Here is the status of my ordered placed with Headway...

Victoria's email to me has indicated my package was shipped on Monday (5/5)
and this morning (5/6) I was provided with a tracking number. Currently the
shipper "EMS" has not posted tracking information for this package, so let's
see what happens over the next couple of days.

For others on the list that will be receiving packages from Headway the URL
for Worldwide Express Mail Service (EMS) is:

http://www.ems.com.cn/english-main.jsp

Rod Smith

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Gerald Wagner
Sent: Thursday, May 01, 2008 10:58 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?

I am waiting on my order which she confirmed receiving my money on Jan 31,
2008. She still has not delivered after two months.

If they are filling the orders as they came in, there must be orders earlier
than mine that are still waiting. My order is for the 38120s but they are
to assemble 5 batteries into a 50 ah pack for me.

So I still say buyer beware, don't send any money until we see some
batteries delivered.

Jerry

On Thu, May 1, 2008 at 2:18 AM, Rod Smith <[email protected]>
wrote:

> All,
>
> I sent a reminder to Victoria as a follow up to the conversation I had
> with
> her over the phone and here is the response I received:
>
>
>
===========================================================================
>
> Really very sorry for our delay and my not reply to you. As I explained to
> you, after the festival, we decided to increase our production capacity
> because of the growing market. So we cost much time to find good
> facilities
> suppliers, and bought them, then assemble, and then test. After all these
> procedures, we started small production to test the performances of
> batteries with the new production lines. So this caused delay of our
> shipment for our orders.
>
> I understand your worries, your complaints, and other customers', but I
> also
> hope that you can understand these are the procedures of beginning massive
> production. After we finish all the orders in stock, the shipment will get
> regular. For each order, the shipment will be as it dated in the PI or PO.
>
> Your batteries will be definitely shipped to you on next Monday, and I
> will
> send email to you with the tracking No.
>
> Thanks for your suggestions and understanding! I don't want to lose any of
> my customers. I hope that we can do a long term business after your
> testing
> our samples.
>
>
>
===========================================================================
>
> Draw your own conclusions, mine is to continue to believe they will follow
> through with the order.
>
> Rod Smith
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Rod Smith
> Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 9:36 PM
> To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
>
> All,
>
> I just got off the phone with Victoria, and unfortunately they are on
> Holiday through the end of the week. I was able to get a verbal commitment
> from her that my order for 10 pcs of 38120L batteries would be shipped on
> Monday (5/5) along with the necessary information to track the order.
>
> Hopefully this is not another empty promise.
>
> Their address is:
>
> ZHEJIANG HEADWAY COMMUNICATION EQUIPMENT CO.,LTD,
> ECONOMIC DEVELOPMENT XONE, TAIHU R.D.,
> CHANGXING COUNTY, ZHEJIANG PROVINCE
>
> Contact Information for Victoria:
>
> tel:+86-572-6129668
> fax:+86-572-6236642
> email: [email protected]
>
> Rod Smith
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Mark Grasser
> Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 9:08 PM
> To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
>
> Jerry,
> Let us know the full name and location of the Headway company. Any details
> you have, maybe one of us has a contact that can find something real out
> for
> you.
>
> Mark Grasser
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Gerald Wagner
> Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 8:52 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
>
> A word to the wise : Do not send any money to Victoria at Headway
> Batteries. Deliveries are not forthcoming and communication has stopped
> again.
>
> I hate to say it but this did not turn out well at all!
>
> Jerry Wagner
>
> On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 5:58 PM, Rod Smith <[email protected]>
> wrote:
>
> > All,
> >
> > On April 2, I received the following message from Victoria regarding my
> > order with Headway, "The second production will be finished, and your
> > order
> > can be shipped in next 10days."
> >
> > I'm not sure if we are all waiting on the same type of cells, but I
> orders
> > 38120L batteries.
> >
> > I'm glad to hear they are taking steps to guarantee their quality, but
> it
> > would be nice if the communication was more proactive. So far it has
> > required a great deal of patience and I have yet to receive a firm
> > shipping
> > date.
> >
> > Rod Smith
> >
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> > Behalf
> > Of Morgan LaMoore
> > Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 10:55 AM
> > To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
> >
> > Great news!
> >
> > I'd say this makes me more confident in Headway. It shows that they
> > won't pull a TS and sell the product anyways.
> >
> > Personally, I wouldn't mind the delay if it means getting quality
> > cells instead of junk.
> >
> > -Morgan LaMoore
> >
> > On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 9:17 AM, Gerald Wagner <[email protected]>
> > wrote:
> > > Victoria from Headway answered me last night. She admits that the
> last
> > lot
> > > of batteries did not meet specs and it will be several weeks before
> > they
> > can
> > > be replaced.
> > >
> > > I replied to her that it's better to get it right than sell defective
> > > batteries to her customers. Jerry
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >


> Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > Oh dear, sorry to hear that.
> > > > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

All,

Today is May 12th and my order has arrived via UPS. Apparently, EMS was
unable to ship to USA by AIR for some reason so they were shipped UPS by way
of Hong Kong. In the end Victoria kept her promise and really stuck with the
problem and delivered.

I did a cursory check of the cells and each one was roughly 3.28 to 3.30
volts. 

Rod Smith

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Rod Smith
Sent: Tuesday, May 06, 2008 6:00 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?

Here is the status of my ordered placed with Headway...

Victoria's email to me has indicated my package was shipped on Monday (5/5)
and this morning (5/6) I was provided with a tracking number. Currently the
shipper "EMS" has not posted tracking information for this package, so let's
see what happens over the next couple of days.

For others on the list that will be receiving packages from Headway the URL
for Worldwide Express Mail Service (EMS) is:

http://www.ems.com.cn/english-main.jsp

Rod Smith

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Gerald Wagner
Sent: Thursday, May 01, 2008 10:58 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?

I am waiting on my order which she confirmed receiving my money on Jan 31,
2008. She still has not delivered after two months.

If they are filling the orders as they came in, there must be orders earlier
than mine that are still waiting. My order is for the 38120s but they are
to assemble 5 batteries into a 50 ah pack for me.

So I still say buyer beware, don't send any money until we see some
batteries delivered.

Jerry

On Thu, May 1, 2008 at 2:18 AM, Rod Smith <[email protected]>
wrote:

> All,
>
> I sent a reminder to Victoria as a follow up to the conversation I had
> with
> her over the phone and here is the response I received:
>
>
>
===========================================================================
>
> Really very sorry for our delay and my not reply to you. As I explained to
> you, after the festival, we decided to increase our production capacity
> because of the growing market. So we cost much time to find good
> facilities
> suppliers, and bought them, then assemble, and then test. After all these
> procedures, we started small production to test the performances of
> batteries with the new production lines. So this caused delay of our
> shipment for our orders.
>
> I understand your worries, your complaints, and other customers', but I
> also
> hope that you can understand these are the procedures of beginning massive
> production. After we finish all the orders in stock, the shipment will get
> regular. For each order, the shipment will be as it dated in the PI or PO.
>
> Your batteries will be definitely shipped to you on next Monday, and I
> will
> send email to you with the tracking No.
>
> Thanks for your suggestions and understanding! I don't want to lose any of
> my customers. I hope that we can do a long term business after your
> testing
> our samples.
>
>
>
===========================================================================
>
> Draw your own conclusions, mine is to continue to believe they will follow
> through with the order.
>
> Rod Smith
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Rod Smith
> Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 9:36 PM
> To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
>
> All,
>
> I just got off the phone with Victoria, and unfortunately they are on
> Holiday through the end of the week. I was able to get a verbal commitment
> from her that my order for 10 pcs of 38120L batteries would be shipped on
> Monday (5/5) along with the necessary information to track the order.
>
> Hopefully this is not another empty promise.
>
> Their address is:
>
> ZHEJIANG HEADWAY COMMUNICATION EQUIPMENT CO.,LTD,
> ECONOMIC DEVELOPMENT XONE, TAIHU R.D.,
> CHANGXING COUNTY, ZHEJIANG PROVINCE
>
> Contact Information for Victoria:
>
> tel:+86-572-6129668
> fax:+86-572-6236642
> email: [email protected]
>
> Rod Smith
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Mark Grasser
> Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 9:08 PM
> To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
>
> Jerry,
> Let us know the full name and location of the Headway company. Any details
> you have, maybe one of us has a contact that can find something real out
> for
> you.
>
> Mark Grasser
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> Behalf
> Of Gerald Wagner
> Sent: Wednesday, April 30, 2008 8:52 PM
> To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
>
> A word to the wise : Do not send any money to Victoria at Headway
> Batteries. Deliveries are not forthcoming and communication has stopped
> again.
>
> I hate to say it but this did not turn out well at all!
>
> Jerry Wagner
>
> On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 5:58 PM, Rod Smith <[email protected]>
> wrote:
>
> > All,
> >
> > On April 2, I received the following message from Victoria regarding my
> > order with Headway, "The second production will be finished, and your
> > order
> > can be shipped in next 10days."
> >
> > I'm not sure if we are all waiting on the same type of cells, but I
> orders
> > 38120L batteries.
> >
> > I'm glad to hear they are taking steps to guarantee their quality, but
> it
> > would be nice if the communication was more proactive. So far it has
> > required a great deal of patience and I have yet to receive a firm
> > shipping
> > date.
> >
> > Rod Smith
> >
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
> > Behalf
> > Of Morgan LaMoore
> > Sent: Friday, April 04, 2008 10:55 AM
> > To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
> > Subject: Re: [EVDL] Headway batteries-vaporware?
> >
> > Great news!
> >
> > I'd say this makes me more confident in Headway. It shows that they
> > won't pull a TS and sell the product anyways.
> >
> > Personally, I wouldn't mind the delay if it means getting quality
> > cells instead of junk.
> >
> > -Morgan LaMoore
> >
> > On Fri, Apr 4, 2008 at 9:17 AM, Gerald Wagner <[email protected]>
> > wrote:
> > > Victoria from Headway answered me last night. She admits that the
> last
> > lot
> > > of batteries did not meet specs and it will be several weeks before
> > they
> > can
> > > be replaced.
> > >
> > > I replied to her that it's better to get it right than sell defective
> > > batteries to her customers. Jerry
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > >


> Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > Oh dear, sorry to hear that.
> > > > >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Suggestion, if you happen to be part of the yahoo group then do a copy 
paste of the message if it's short.

Remember, you need to be a member of the group to view posts and that 
is a real pain. Sometimes it takes days to get accepted and by then 
the message you wanted others to see is long dead.


Good news about the batteries. I sent Victoria a note about customer 
service and got a decent response. I am glad to hear that you have 
your batteries to test. We will al be waiting for the results you find.


Pete : )





> minhd wrote:
> 
> >
> > I saw this message on the Thundersky message board. Apparently,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

My apologies. I did not know that non-members could not view messages. I
recalled that non-members could view yahoo group messages, but could not
post. Did not intend to waste anyone's time with the link.
Anyway, I just thought it is encouraging to see Headway starting to deliver
products to customers. Hope Jerry get his batteries soon. 

Minh



gottdi wrote:
> 
> Suggestion, if you happen to be part of the yahoo group then do a copy 
> paste of the message if it's short.
> 
> Remember, you need to be a member of the group to view posts and that 
> is a real pain. Sometimes it takes days to get accepted and by then 
> the message you wanted others to see is long dead.
> 
> 
> Good news about the batteries. I sent Victoria a note about customer 
> service and got a decent response. I am glad to hear that you have 
> your batteries to test. We will al be waiting for the results you find.
> 
> 
> Pete : )
> 
> 
> 
>


> minhd wrote:
> >
> >>
> >> I saw this message on the Thundersky message board. Apparently,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi all, The good news is I did get the batteries. 12 weeks from the
acceptance of my money.

I asked them to connect five 10 amp hr cells in parallel for me which they
did. This would in theory give me 3.2 volts at 50 ah. They spot welded a
strip of metal to the ends and bundled and wrapped the cells in a black
paper and then taped it all together. They also included a small printed
circuit board between the battery pack and the wire output. However the
wires that they terminated are only 14 gage and don't look like they will
handle 50 amps, let alone a continuous 150 amps, or a surge of 500 amps.

The 50 ah pack cost me $100, $87.50 for the batteries and $12.50 for the
packaging.

I am trying to get an explanation from Victoria at Headway.

Still trying, Jerry Wagner



> minhd <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > My apologies. I did not know that non-members could not view messages. I
> ...


----------

